# Divison live pics, Jaxx 04/24/2006 (56K no way)



## noodles (Mar 25, 2006)

What a blast we had recording our live CD. Nothing better than a bunch of teenagers crowding the rail, headbanging the whole time. Our friend Eddie--a soundman so well known for making you sound , that only his first name is required to inspire fond memories of some of the most kickass sounding shows you've ever seen short of a large national act at a much larger venue--had us cranked, and much metal was administered upon the masses.

The masses deemed it to be true, someone in the from row proclaimed it ultimate, and we  so hard that the whole damn roof collapsed, necessitating a two hour delay as the shored up the sagging ceiling. We're sorry, we promise to not cover Damage Inc at Jaxx again...  











Yes, I really am that short:









Ron was psycho as usual:














Thanks again to Dawn, the future Metal Wife, for taking the pics. Once again, the camera was put away to headbang during the Metallica cover, though.


----------



## Jason (Mar 25, 2006)

Leather pants


----------



## D-EJ915 (Mar 25, 2006)

Cool stuff...what's with the spandex shirt btw?


----------



## eaeolian (Mar 25, 2006)

.jason. said:


> Leather pants



Hey, the chicks dig it - and it's metal, since I'm old enough to qualify as an '80s rocker.


----------



## Jason (Mar 25, 2006)

eaeolian said:


> Hey, the chicks dig it - and it's metal, since I'm old enough to qualify as an '80s rocker.



 i wasn't gonna make the age refrence.


----------



## 7slinger (Mar 25, 2006)

cool pics


----------



## cadenhead (Mar 25, 2006)




----------



## Chris (Mar 25, 2006)

as fuck as always.

Notice Mike usually has his eyes closed, no doubt shielding them from the glare off 'yer dome.


----------



## Shawn (Mar 25, 2006)

Cool pictures, I see your playing the KXK white V, very nice and that Jackson 7 is pretty sweet too, the more I see it, awesome  pics.


----------



## Cancer (Mar 25, 2006)

Absolute sweetness guys, you looked like you had a really good time.

Was that a Washburn 7 I saw in the one pic?

Oh, and where can I get that camera, you know the one takes pictures of the future....  

04/24/2006?


----------



## Drew (Mar 25, 2006)

You know, I'm neither really a Jackson guy nor a V guy, but you guys have great taste in guitars.  

So, when's the CD come out?


----------



## David (Mar 26, 2006)

If i'm ever 1/2 as metal as you guys, I will force everyone to bow down to my awesome metalness.


----------



## Mark. A (Mar 26, 2006)

That is so metal dudes, got any soundclips I can check out of your band?


----------



## darren (Mar 26, 2006)

04/24/2006

PHOTOS FROM THE FUTURE!


----------



## Leon (Mar 26, 2006)

darren said:


> 04/24/2006
> 
> PHOTOS FROM THE FUTURE!




looks like you guys had fun! and how did that KXK play live?


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Mar 26, 2006)

Congratulations, you guys. You Division dudes are some swell motherfuckers, and I hope you had a real good time, and this turns out great for you. Any info on the CD is appreciated.



And between Mike's leather pants, and Dave's tight shirt, you guys got some biiiiig balls, man!


----------



## eaeolian (Mar 26, 2006)

psyphre said:


> Absolute sweetness guys, you looked like you had a really good time.
> 
> Was that a Washburn 7 I saw in the one pic?



Yep. Great guitar, but I've had it for two years and I have yet to play it on stage - the Jackson's a little better.




psyphre said:


> Oh, and where can I get that camera, you know the one takes pictures of the future....
> 
> 04/24/2006?



We're so metal that we warp spacetime in our vacinity. Maybe we should cut down on the donuts?



Drew said:


> You know, I'm neither really a Jackson guy nor a V guy, but you guys have great taste in guitars.
> 
> So, when's the CD come out?



Thanks Drew. Sadly, we lost two songs to a hard drive crash, so I have to out the ten that are left. Should be late summer, if everything goes well. If we have to record more shows, it'll be later. 



The Dark Wolf said:


> And between Mike's leather pants, and Dave's tight shirt, you guys got some biiiiig balls, man!



Sweaty ones, in my case.


----------



## Drew (Mar 26, 2006)

David said:


> If i'm ever 1/2 as metal as you guys, I will force everyone to bow down to my awesome metalness.



I find I must deep this statement supreme, but penultimate to the degree to which metal radiates off the stage in the above pics.


----------



## LordOVchaoS (Mar 26, 2006)

Great pics guys  

Man do I miss being on stage! It's been almost a year now!


----------



## noodles (Mar 26, 2006)

Things to remember when posting half drunk at a bachellor party pre-game:

1. Look carefully at the date, counting out the months as necessary.
2. Post the link to all 90+ pics, instead of just a few.
3. Definately countinue to login to ss.org drunk, because you're reaching the target audience.

Man, am I hung over. We started with shots at his house, then the limo picked us up and took us toa gentleman's club in DC. I really can't remember the end of the night, getting back in the limo, or getting home. I really want to say I bought my friend lap dances, but DC has a no lap dance law. Man, am I hung over! 

The full collection of pics


----------



## metalfiend666 (Mar 26, 2006)

Awesome pictures!

I have to agree with LOC, I miss the stage too. Our last gig was late July or early August, and our next scheduled date is 18th May!


----------



## Oogadee Boogadee (Mar 26, 2006)

this pic is screaming for some captions


----------



## Shannon (Mar 26, 2006)

Oogadee Boogadee said:


> this pic is screaming for some captions


_"How Uncle Fester Got His Groove Back: The Metal Years"_


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Mar 26, 2006)

Isn't that Noodle's fiance next to him? The look on her face is priceless, man.


----------



## Shannon (Mar 26, 2006)

^


----------



## nitelightboy (Mar 27, 2006)

I  to the supreme metalness that is Division. You guys need a 3rd guitarist??


----------



## Oogadee Boogadee (Mar 27, 2006)

am I the only one who thinks an upside-down pic of noodles demon looks like an act of interacial lust? 

What a disturbing image to see, first thing in the morning.


----------



## eaeolian (Mar 27, 2006)

Oogadee Boogadee said:


> am I the only one who thinks an upside-down pic of noodles demon looks like an act of interacial lust?
> 
> What a disturbing image to see, first thing in the morning.



Hell, Dave in the morning general is a scary thing. Upside down is truly disturbing...


----------



## noodles (Mar 27, 2006)

eleven59 said:


>



Man, someone needs to shave their pubes, 'cause that is hairy.

Wait, that's my face... 



The Dark Wolf said:


> Isn't that Noodle's fiance next to him? The look on her face is priceless, man.



Dawn: "...I'm marrying him because?"
Noodles: FULL METAL MODE ENGAGED
Ooogadee Boogadee: "Hmmm, this works better in powder form..."






Eaeolian: "Man, I wish I could remember the words..."


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Mar 27, 2006)

Good stuff, Noodles.


----------



## eaeolian (Mar 28, 2006)

noodles said:


> Eaeolian: "Man, I wish I could remember the words..."



I'm just wondering how much jail time I'll get for killing the monitor guy. Such thoughts can be distracting...

Now, if you had a pic of me at soundcheck, THEN I couldn't remember the words: "Looking back, over something something..."


----------



## noodles (Mar 28, 2006)

eaeolian said:


> Now, if you had a pic of me at soundcheck, THEN I couldn't remember the words: "Looking back, over something something..."



 I almost forgot about that. You've only been playing that song, what, ten years?


----------

